# Re LCD TVS



## hiol (21 Jan 2007)

Hi
Can anyone recommend a good 20 inch LCD tv??
Has anyone ever bought one online is it cheaper??

Any advice appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Z100 (21 Jan 2007)

hiol said:


> Hi
> Can anyone recommend a good 20 inch LCD tv??
> Has anyone ever bought one online is it cheaper??
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

I bought a Philips LCD 20" (20PF4121) from  recently, E476 including delivery, S-video cable and their Zen Engagement thingie-ma-jig (err, that's not the technical term, I don't think).

Initially I was disappointed with the quality of the picture, but I'm fairly sure now that that's down to the shabby quality of the scart cables I'm using and the fact that I need to set up my hard drive DVD a whole lot better with it.

It looks beautiful though, its design (ie flat screen) is really elegant, and as one of the cheaper LCD options I really have no complaints.

Best of luck with the shopping.


----------



## househunter1 (22 Jan 2007)

Have a look on [broken link removed], it has some good bargains too.


----------



## gebbel (24 Jan 2007)

If you want the best and are ready to splash out, go for a Sony Bravia HD Ready LCD. The Ferrari of LCD`s. Check out sonycentre.ie for prices


----------



## Z100 (24 Jan 2007)

gebbel said:


> If you want the best and are ready to splash out, go for a Sony Bravia HD Ready LCD. The Ferrari of LCD`s. Check out sonycentre.ie for prices


 
20" Bravia LCD TV........€799  

But yeah, they're the business, I enviously leer at my overpaid pal's Bravia.


----------



## aldark (25 Jan 2007)

Sony bravia - ferrari - what absolute nonsense.  Are you buying a tv or a brand?  Sony and bravia are just brands - each product will have its own merits and demerits - you should pick a few tv's in your target price range and compare their features ie. the quality of the picture with your tv source ( cable, arial, sat, dvd etc) and decide if future proofing is important (hd) etc.  A good source of information for all of this is avforums.com which hosts product reviews from magazines as well as ordinary users experiences in a forum.
Just my 2c.


----------



## philboy (25 Jan 2007)

Various 20 " LCD screens from €258 to €530 

At the lower end of the pricing this one seems pretty good with a not too bad response time of 16ms and quite a good contrast ratio 

At the upper end of the pricing the toshiba looks good with only an 8ms response times 

Note that the response times aren't entirely accurate as they are produced by the manufacturer but nevertheless they still provide a good indication. The lower the response time, the less chance of blurring in fast moving action scenes or football games etc...


----------



## hiol (26 Jan 2007)

Hi
Thanks for all the replies
Am considering a Samsung Syncmaster 940 MW 19 Inch.
Does any one have one of these tvs ?If so are they any good??


----------



## Guest127 (26 Jan 2007)

aldark said:


> Sony bravia - ferrari - what absolute nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> but the sony bravia is as low as 2.5ms response time


----------



## aldark (26 Jan 2007)

Cuchulainn, which sony bravia?  There are several in the line up, the first one being markedly inferferior to the rest.  As regards the response time, have you checked to see how it's measured - there are several e.g. the time it takes a pixel to change the full spectrum of colours grey-to-grey or blur-edge-width etc.  These numbers mean different things and are put out by manufacturers as part of the marketing of the product, not necessarily as indicators of the quality of their tv.  

Besides, response time is probably not the most significant issue in evaluating a tv.  A crt telly has a "response time" of 0.1ms (compared with the 8ms in the current generation of lcd panels)  but if I'm watching bbc2 via ntl cable, all I can see is a hazy, blurry, badly focused picture.  The reponse time is not the factor here, but how the tv resolves and displays the signal.  Other significant factors in how the tv does it's job are the tuner, processing software, ability of the panel to represent colours, blacks etc.

Again just my 2c.


----------



## Guest127 (26 Jan 2007)

unfortunately their top of the range only. their 70'' and 55'' tellys have a srxd panel which they claim has a response time of 2.5ms. I have been looking around for a 37'' lcd ( specifically a 37'' Lg with speakers to the front at the bottom and most places just said the telly either didnt exist or wasn't sold in the Ireland. Currys in newry had it for £900 but its out of stock and they cant fill demand. pure by chance I went into pc world today and eureka they have it in stock ( should have know- they and currys and dixons are one and the same) so they telly that harvey norman, komplett, pixmania and others said wasn't available in Ireland was there all the time. just in different location. price is €1369 which is around the same as currys in newry. unfortunatley in the meantime I have sorted of fallen for the W series Sonys again specifically the 40'' full 1080 HD one. unfortunate because the cheapest I can see it for is around €2650. so I think I will just go with the LG. ( the LG website says the telly only has a ntsc and atsc tuner but the guy in pc world said it must have a pal tuner or it wouldn't work in either NI or here)
cheers


----------



## Guest127 (27 Jan 2007)

to add to the confusion a question
to buy a telly with analogue tuner only ( ie LG 373CLR)
To buy a telly with digital tuner only  ( ie LG 372DB)
to buy a telly with analogue/digital tuner ( any sony 40v/s/w/ etc)
an opinion would be valued
cheers


----------



## aldark (29 Jan 2007)

Cuchailainn,
I wouldn't buy a telly just because it had a digital tuner.  When the whole hd/digital thing is sorted out, digital tuners will be free with your cornflakes!  At the moment you should be able to get one for between e50-100.  Be warned because most tuners on the market now wont process hd signals hence an upgrade will be needed when and if hd is broadcast.

BTW, there is a philips panel 37pf9741 or 37pf9741 which has their "clearlcd" feature.  This has a 3ms response time (BEW) mostly done via a scanning backlight.  As currently implemented, clearlcd only words on sd signals.

Dixons were selling a 32" one of these before Christmas for 1500 or 1600?


----------



## hiol (29 Jan 2007)

Hi
Has anyone bought a tv from komplett.ie
what is the service like?
what are the delivery charges to dublin?
thanks


----------



## philboy (30 Jan 2007)

If you want to price the delivery charges for a tv with Komplett. Just go to the tv and click 'buy', then half way down the page you will see a section called 'estimated delivery charges'. The charges vary based on the delivery provider & how quick you would like the delivery. The delivery on small 20" televisions that you are interested in is relatively small but goes to over €100 for heavier tvs like 37 or 42" tvs.


----------



## sonnyikea (30 Jan 2007)

If you're interested in the 40inch Sony W Bravia the cheapest place I have found them was on dabs.com. They deliver to Ireland and even with the difference in VAT between here and the UK it still works out at around 400 euro cheaper than the cheapest place here. (no association or previous involvement with dabs they were just the cheapest on a thorough internet search)


----------



## Bananaman (30 Jan 2007)

hiol said:


> Hi
> Am considering a Samsung Syncmaster 940 MW 19 Inch.


 
After a bit of research before Christmas I got one of these from Argos- I am very happy and would recommend one!


----------



## Guest127 (30 Jan 2007)

sonnyikea: the sony shop in drogheda has the 40'' W series slightly cheaper if you allow 50% for sterling. its shown as £1830 on dabs and its under €2700 in drogheda. The LG372D ( the one that harvey norman et all says doesn't exist ) is cheaper than currys by around €125 on dabs


----------



## burkemg (31 Jan 2007)

The 40" W is the business.  Truly great picture

Got mine in power City for 2600 included also was the option of a DVD recorder or a surround sound system


----------



## sonnyikea (1 Feb 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> sonnyikea: the sony shop in drogheda has the 40'' W series slightly cheaper if you allow 50% for sterling. its shown as £1830 on dabs and its under €2700 in drogheda. The LG372D ( the one that harvey norman et all says doesn't exist ) is cheaper than currys by around €125 on dabs


 

I think that is the X model you're looking at. The W is £1,456.98 inc vat which works out (if you take the VAT off and add Irish VAT) to be just over the 2k mark in euro. They have the X for 1800 sterling which is just as good a bargain as I haven't seen that for under 3k here.

Link to the W on dabs.com is [broken link removed]


----------



## Guest127 (2 Feb 2007)

you are correct SI:   my mistake. that is a brilliant price for the W series. back to the drawing board again. cheers


----------



## sonnyikea (2 Feb 2007)

no problem at all - that price is actually £50 cheaper than the last time I looked. I'm holding out until further into the year as I'm sure the price drops will get bigger. Although by then they'll probably bring out a better version for more money.  

At the moment the W ticks all the boxes. The X is impressive, and for that price good value, but I just don't like the design.


----------



## Joe Nonety (19 Feb 2007)

Are there any Irish websites that sell LCDs besides Elara and Komplett?


----------



## Z100 (19 Feb 2007)

Joe Nonety said:


> Are there any Irish websites that sell LCDs besides Elara and Komplett?


 


www.richersounds.ie

www.peats.com

Bought a Philips 20" LCD from  and other stuff from Richer Sounds and Peats, everything perfect.


----------



## positivenote (10 Apr 2007)

is it legal/possible to buy a 37" lcd over the boarder in newry and bring it home because ive seen one on line in currys and with the exchange rate its working out 300euro cheaper than any price ive been give down here?
Thanks


----------

